# Lowrance Elite Ti2 9



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Just went to Academy and picked up one of these units with the Active Imaging transducer for $715. Took the floor model for 10% off and I had a 20% off coupon from CCA. 
Going to mount on my Spear Low Tide Guide center grab bar. I have been using my cell phone with the Navionics app which is a pain in the ass. My boat has the center island coffin box so it has a drain hole that goes to the sump area. Thinking of running the power they there to get to my battery. It’s not large enough to run the cord for the transducer so I will have to figure out some other ideas for that. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------

